# FSH jumping about



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Hi, had two FSH tests, one on day 1 which was 14 (know this is high), second on 2 (10) but I thought I was supposed to have them done on day 3, could the level go higher or lower on day 3 (bit like play your cards right)?? Would appreciate advise as all advise doffers at the moment. IVF to start next week (unless?XXXX(gingers crossed)).


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Jan,

FSH levels vary enormously with the time they are taken. I am surprised that you had tests done on consecutive days but unfortunately I do not know the policy of your clinic on this. Your levels as measured are high but not seriously high.

Regards,

Peter



jan welshy said:


> Hi, had two FSH tests, one on day 1 which was 14 (know this is high), second on 2 (10) but I thought I was supposed to have them done on day 3, could the level go higher or lower on day 3 (bit like play your cards right)?? Would appreciate advise as all advise doffers at the moment. IVF to start next week (unless?XXXX(gingers crossed)).


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Thanks Peter, sorry about all the miss spellings. I meant to explain day 1 was in one month day 2 taken 3/4 months later.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Jan,

That makes more sense although the advice is still the same.

Regards,

Peter



jan welshy said:


> Thanks Peter, sorry about all the miss spellings. I meant to explain day 1 was in one month day 2 taken 3/4 months later.


----------

